# The Wrangler



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe someone can explain how a six shot, Single Action .22 revolver can be so hot? $200.00 is pretty cheap for a Ruger, but still I can't see what the great thrill is. I've owned .22 revolvers since they were Flintlocks, well maybe not that long, but a .22 revolver is not something I start getting worked up about. I've owned a Single-Six with the .22 Magnum cylinder since they were $67.50. Nice guns, and sturdy but I must be missing something for the Wrangler to be so in demand.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a Charter Arms Pathfinder in 22 LR. I fire it in SA mode most of the time. It is a hoot.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Maybe someone can explain how a six shot, Single Action .22 revolver can be so hot? $200.00 is pretty cheap for a Ruger, but still I can't see what the great thrill is. I've owned .22 revolvers since they were Flintlocks, well maybe not that long, but a .22 revolver is not something I start getting worked up about. I've owned a Single-Six with the .22 Magnum cylinder since they were $67.50. Nice guns, and sturdy but I must be missing something for the Wrangler to be so in demand.


I guess it comes down to almost a child-like fun of shooting. When one is tired of trying to be all "hi-speed, low-drag", it's all still about the simple act of pulling a trigger and sending a chunk of lead downrange, to hit a target.

Of all the high-dollar devises we may have to do this, there is still something cool about a cheap, low stress, and simple devise to send the lead downrange, and hit a target. It's simple, cheap, and easy to enjoy this act of hitting a target with a bullet, and not have to feel like you have to live up to the level, in shooting skill, as the hardware you show up to the range with. JMHO.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Perhaps a first pistol for those first learning to shoot? In my view hard to beat a good .22 revolver for that purpose .


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a couple of .22 revolvers, and they are fun at the range. They're great for low stress target shooting, and to keep your shooting skills honed.

I've got plenty of other range toys, but there is just something about those dang .22s!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ruger makes a good revolver, 
I might be sitting by the pond all day shooting BULLFROGS.
Don't need all that LOUD noise, or ear protectors,
Neighbors don't like all that noise on Church going days


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Ruger makes a good revolver,
> I might be sitting by the pond all day shooting BULLFROGS.
> Don't need all that LOUD noise, or ear protectors,
> Neighbors don't like all that noise on Church going days


Lucky you! Wish I could do that.


----------



## Walks (Sep 8, 2019)

I've used My Ruger Single-Six as the number one tool to teach Folks since I got My 1st NM in 1975.
You have to shoot slow and load slow. So you can't really blow thru ammo the way you can with a MKll STD Model. You aim more carefully. So you do learn a bit better.

And it's just fun to shoot. 
In fact I just got my hands on a .22LR Cylinder to fit to My old model .22WMR, just more fun for less money.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I do enjoy plinking with SA Cowboy style revolvers,,,
I have a Colt Frontier Scout that I really like,,,
But it will never be my go-to gun.

The gutter sights are only meant for minute of tin can accuracy at relatively short distances.

But Ruger is going to sell a ton of those due to the low price.

They had to come out with something to challenge the Heritage revolvers price point.

It's still all about the cowboy nostalgia factor,,,
And the fact that gutter sight revolvers are cheap to make.

Personally, I think the matte (Parkerized?) finish is butt-ugly,,,
I'll not be rushing out to buy one.

Aarond

.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I just got back from a great range day with two of my closest friends. We shot a lot of stuff, AR-15's, a Chinese AK, Ruger PCC, Kimber MIcro 9MM, two G2;s, Glocks, CZ's, well you get the idea. The TX22 was a big hit, but after shooting all this hardware the topic of conversation over dinner was the Ruger Wrangler. Gun people are nut's. Present company excepted.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

A good .22 revolver for 200.00, I said good! How can you not like it. A new Single Six is over 400.00, a new 617 is over 600.00. WOW! A good 200.00 revolver, what will Martha and the kids say!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm curious to see how these new Wranglers do after they have been out for awhile, and some of the round counts start adding up. Hopefully good, because I want one.


----------



## Walks (Sep 8, 2019)

Just went shooting today. A guy at the range had his new Wrangler out for the first time. He had a bit of difficulty getting the cylinder to line up to eject empty cases. He was about 30yrs old, had never fired a Revolver in his Life. Just foreign plastic 9mm auto's and a friends 1911 on occasion.

Wanted to know why My NM Single-Six cylinder rotated easier. And why My Single-Six had "Regular" sights ?
I told him you get what you pay for. The Wrangler is an Entry - Level Sixgun. My Revolver was well broken in. Told him revolvers get smoother over time.

He didn't seem happy with his New Gun. I brought out My 46yr old NM Blackhawk .357 - 6 1/2". It's not your std Blackhawk. It's been fitted with a SBH Grip Frame and a PolyChoke Rib. The GF, hammer & trigger have been satin nickeled. And it wears Black "Pearl" grips I built from a kit. It's actually heavier then My SBH
7 1/2". Loaded it with Skeeter's Favorite #358156GC over max 2400 in .357Mag Cases. 
Revolver and Load are matched. Six Rounds into one inch at 25yrds with a two hand hold. 

This Kid almost lost it at the first shot. Put the barrel down on the outer edge of the bench, turned to Me with a Huge Grin and said " Now This is Fun".

I think I got a convert. Had a million questions, gave him this website address. Told him to stick with his Wrangler, cheap way to get set into the basic skills of shooting. 

For the price of the two boxes of 9mm he was blowing away, he could buy 500 22LR's and really pay attention to the basics. Start putting all his shots onto a full size 25yds silhouette at 50ft, then shrinking the group smaller and smaller. Just pay attention to the basics. 

I'll never buy a Wrangler, too many Good Ruger and Colt Single Action .22's on hand now. If I want another .22 SA, I'll pick up another OM or maybe a Colt New Frontier .22, if I start looking.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't know about the Wrangler. The new stye Bearcat looks like a good kit gun. Mine is accurate. The sights are well regulated. A solid handgun.


----------



## indiobravo (May 10, 2021)

i bought one on a whim - hell, at that price?? and my first trip to the range was underwhelming - i felt like it was barely better than my high school BB gun. but after that i really started to appreciate it. great for affordable target practice. and it's just plain fun to shoot 

it's not my top choice for some therapeutic plinking, but still a barrel of laughs. did i mention affordable?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

indiobravo said:


> i bought one on a whim - hell, at that price?? and my first trip to the range was underwhelming - i felt like it was barely better than my high school BB gun. but after that i really started to appreciate it. great for affordable target practice. and it's just plain fun to shoot
> 
> it's not my top choice for some therapeutic plinking, but still a barrel of laughs. did i mention affordable?


Well, I have had the Bronze colored one for about 5 months now, and I can say I really enjoy shooting it for what it is. It is as accurate as any SAA type revolver I have ever shot...not that I am some Cowboy Action shooter, but still.

I will be adding the black one to the bronze one soon, so I guess I am "hooked".


----------



## indiobravo (May 10, 2021)

yup. i've got the black one


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have had the Black one for awhile now and just love it. It goes with me to range weekly and has performed quite well. A good little intro into single action for anyone. I put some new grips on and it really handles well.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

To me Ruger really missed the mark on the Wrangler. It is a LR only revolver, the price is great. But if you look at the Heritage Rough Rider, those come in LR and Magnum convertibles. Ruger should have done the same thing. Everything you hear about the Rough Rider has been positive except for the safety and most don't mind that. For me I am not interested in either of them. I have a Single Six that I am happy with and a 1873 copy in 22lr. I'm good. Just can't understand Ruger on this. Why buy the Wrangler when the Rough Rider provides so much more.


----------

